# Toro Axle Bearing issue ?



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a Toro PowerMax and the Axle Bearing (part # 106-4558) that sits in the frame seems to be loose. It is not play where the axle goes through the bearing, but it is play with how the elliptical bearing sits in the side frame. 

Does anyone know if this is normal play, or has the frame sides gotten worn down a little. There is no metal filings which would indicate wear, but I'm just looking for things to do !

Thanks !


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

The play is normal. I always take a big punch with the bearing installed and hit the flange on the frame down to hold the bearing in better.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

351beno said:


> The play is normal. I always take a big punch with the bearing installed and hit the flange on the frame down to hold the bearing in better.


Thanks ! I took a closer look, and it is obvious that the case flange is the same thickness all around the bearing, so I will be able to sleep well. Now, I need to figure out what else I can re-engineer ! 

Wonder why they built in some slop ? I like your idea about the punch.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Many makes of snowblowers utilize a "hexagonal" plastic (space age plastic) bushing in that area, which is prevented from spinning due to its shape.

I had my doubts about some of these plastic components until my mechanic advised me that often, the steel being bushed wears more, and faster, than the plastic bearing/bushings.


----------

